# Real Madrid e Atletico: mercato bloccato per due sessioni.



## admin (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ultim'ora: Real Madrid e Atletico Madrid non potranno operare sul calciomercato per le prossime due sessioni di mercato (estate e inverno) a causa di irregolarità commesse nel trasferimento internazionali di minori.

Le due società madrilene, dunque, non potranno fare mercato nè in entrata nè in uscita.


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2016)

Godo.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Azz.. Farebbe saltare il banco questo blocco. Morata dovrebbe restare per forza di cose alla Juve quindi?


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Real Madrid e Atletico Madrid non potranno operare sul calciomercato per le prossime due sessioni di mercato (estate e inverno) a causa di irregolarità commesse nel trasferimento internazionali di minori.
> 
> Le due società madrilene, dunque, non potranno fare mercato nè in entrata nè in uscita.



Ancora un anno e mezzo con Jackflop Martinez? Saranno contentissimi i tifosi dell'Atletico


----------



## DannySa (14 Gennaio 2016)

In Spagna farsi bloccare il mercato è la norma quindi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Azz.. Farebbe saltare il banco questo blocco. Morata dovrebbe restare per forza di cose alla Juve quindi?



No, possono riprenderlo al termine della 16/17 per 30M. Quindi in teoria giusto in tempo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Godicchio


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Real Madrid e Atletico Madrid non potranno operare sul calciomercato per le prossime due sessioni di mercato (estate e inverno) a causa di irregolarità commesse nel trasferimento internazionali di minori.
> 
> Le due società madrilene, dunque, non potranno fare mercato nè in entrata nè in uscita.



Al Barca staranno godendo di brutto..

Pobbà quasi sicuro da loro salvo se si inserisce il PSG..


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ancora un anno e mezzo con Jackflop Martinez? Saranno contentissimi i tifosi dell'Atletico



Benissimo..quanto godo


----------



## beralios (14 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> No, possono riprenderlo al termine della 16/17 per 30M. Quindi in teoria giusto in tempo.


Per quella sessione son 35 mln

Comunque sono abbastanza sicuro che ce lo teniamo noi ed il Real dopo due sessioni bloccate andrà per qualche big più affermato.

Che ne so tipo Aguero,Cavani o Lewandowski.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Gennaio 2016)

ahia...ora si scateneranno a gennaio.

lo sapevo che prima o poi de sciglio e poli ce li portavano via..


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Real Madrid e Atletico Madrid non potranno operare sul calciomercato per le prossime due sessioni di mercato (estate e inverno) a causa di irregolarità commesse nel trasferimento internazionali di minori.
> 
> Le due società madrilene, dunque, non potranno fare mercato nè in entrata nè in uscita.



Dubito non gli rimandino la sentenza di una sessione come successe al Barcellona.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Gennaio 2016)

Galliani secondo me sta provando a fare anche lui qualche irregolarità così da avere la scusa PERFETTA per non fare più mercato. Impara Adriano!


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Gennaio 2016)

Pare sia stato il Barça a segnalare le irregolarità di Real e Atletico


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque non capisco perché godete..cioé, intanto vuol dire che non cederebbero nessuno ergo sogniamoci eventuali loro esuberi (che da noi sarebbero stratitolari, anche se fester riuscirebbe a prendere i peggiori), poi manco fossero ancora gli anni che i top club insidiavano i nostri campioni..ormai i nostri manco regalati li vuole qualcuno...


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Real Madrid e Atletico Madrid non potranno operare sul calciomercato per le prossime due sessioni di mercato (estate e inverno) a causa di irregolarità commesse nel trasferimento internazionali di minori.
> 
> Le due società madrilene, dunque, non potranno fare mercato nè in entrata nè in uscita.



*Secondo Marca i due club potranno regolarmente cedere i loro giocatori*


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca i due club potranno regolarmente cedere i loro giocatori*



Ad ogni modo non ne parla nessuno ma secondo me troveranno il modo di rimandare di una sessione il tutto, come fecero i catalani


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2016)

*L'Atletico ha annunciato ufficialmente che farà ricorso*


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Gennaio 2016)

Galliani chiamasse il suo amico Florentino e lo convincesse che questo è il momento giusto per prendere De Sciglio, come se di un favore si trattasse... diciamo 25M e diventa merengue.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In Spagna farsi bloccare il mercato è la norma quindi?



Si, perchè come dico da anni in Liga vivono li tra la legalità e l'illegalità, in tutti i settori del calcio e prima o poi scopriranno il vaso di pandora.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Azz.. Farebbe saltare il banco questo blocco. Morata dovrebbe restare per forza di cose alla Juve quindi?



Possono comunque accordarsi e darlo un anno in prestito da un'altra parte.


----------



## DannySa (14 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Galliani secondo me sta provando a fare anche lui qualche irregolarità così da avere la scusa PERFETTA per non fare più mercato. Impara Adriano!



Pazzesco sarebbe perfetto per questa società.
Se volessero crearci un problema dovrebbero bloccarci l'entrata di qualsiasi P0.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2016)

Tutti a parlare della "recompra" di Morata che salta.

Ma che devono farci con quel cesso?


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti a parlare della "recompra" di Morata che salta.
> 
> Ma che devono farci con quel cesso?



Appunto. Lo vuole solo Perez che a quanto pare ha un certo feticismo per quelli chi provengono dal campionato italiano


----------

